

Ask HN: How accurate is 'time on page' from Google Analytics? - sendos

I have a blog and I occasionally check stats using Google Analytics. For some pages, I get several visits a day that have zero 'time on page'<p>Are these real (i.e. people clicking and then immediately back)? or are these bots? or is the metric just inaccurate?
======
PonyGumbo
If a visitor clicks through to another page on your site, the difference in
time between the visits is reported as the 'time on page' for the first page.
If someone visits a single page of your site and then closes their browser,
it's not reported as there is no subsequent pageview.

